# Sun or led grow light ?



## Honest al (May 10, 2020)

It’s hot in Vancouver 80 degrees . Just put my plants outside for the day in the sun . My 2/4 ft tent has a 1000 watt led light , so during the sunlight am I gaining anything ? Wondering ? This is just on sunny days.


----------



## 2RedEyes (May 10, 2020)

If your moving plants in and out of your indoor tent, you risk bringing in bugs...


----------



## Honest al (May 10, 2020)

Never thought of that , your right my first year indoors and bug free . Thanks for the heads up . Any thoughts of intensity of light between led and natural sun ?


----------



## Swamp Chicken 024 (May 10, 2020)

Are we talking a real 1000 watts led. Or said to replace a 1000 watt light.  How Much Power does it consume.
Makes a Big Difference.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2020)

No contest--the sun is more intense and if you have it in a good place, it is getting sun all the way around the plant.  In addition, your 1000w LED is probably more like 500 actual watts, so no where near as strong as the sun.  However, because the sun is so much stronger, you should acclimate your plants to the sun slowly.

2ReEyes is correct about dragging bugs into your grow space--this is a real concern.


----------



## 420trout (May 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Kyfarmerb (May 11, 2020)

Yeah bro, you run the risk of bringing garden killing pests in.the pest management for outside and in is quite different.and there is no light made that can match the quality and quantity of useable light produced by the sun,it just doesn't exist.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 11, 2020)

Love growing outside. Nothing beats the Sun. But bugs can be a problem you have to deal with. Most the time my problem has been Aphids. I use my own mixture to kill them.


----------



## Honest al (May 13, 2020)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> No contest--the sun is more intense and if you have it in a good place, it is getting sun all the way around the plant.  In addition, your 1000w LED is probably more like 500 actual watts, so no where near as strong as the sun.  However, because the sun is so much stronger, you should acclimate your plants to the sun slowly.
> 
> 2ReEyes is correct about dragging bugs into your grow space--this is a real concern.


Thanks .


----------



## Leo27 (May 21, 2020)

I'm on day 83 of a White Widow auto (Pacific Seed Bank) grow. I take my plant outside every day supplementing LED light. Total light time being 20/4. It absolutely loves the sun and tolerates the near 90 degree temps. But, I do have a problem with aphids on the underside of the fan leaves. I have to check every leaf every afternoon before I bring it in for the evening. Thankfully, it's only 29 inches tall. The plant has a great main cola and many fine auxiliaries. Although it's not ready to be harvested yet, I have taken small popcorn flowers from down low and dried them in the microwave for a sampling. Surprisingly good.  Oh, to deal with the aphids I use my fingernail to scrape them off or a small stiff paint brush. I also use Dr.Zymes.


----------

